# please name me a few common diseases which can happen to black mollies



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

i have kept black mollies and i have not encountered any diseases till now but i would like to know the symptoms, causes and cures of the most common diseases which can occur to black mollies? please dont mind me asking this question as i am new to this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

mollys are just way to sensitive to ich, velvet and columinaris.

to cure Ich you could use any Anti Ich medication available at your local fish shop. not sure about velvet and as far as i know, there is no cure for columinaris. just seperate the sick fish, move the non infected fishes to a bucket of clean water and treat with tetracyclin tab, clean out the tank,stones,filter,net everything with bleach and hope that your other fishes dont die.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Zakk is spot on. ich looks like grains of salt, you'll see scratching before you see spots. columnaris (also known as 'black molly disease') look fluffy and white. It tends to get mistaken for an easy to cure fungus just before everything in the tank dies. Look up those diseases on fishyfarmacy.com or other disease site and also google for pictures.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Mollies are also kind of famous for getting a symptom called 'shimmy" where they just sit in one spot and swim in place without getting anywhere. Getting a chill is a common cause of it, but it can take weeks to recover from it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

TOS is right but Sam is based out of delhi and that place get freaking hot!


----------



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

well thank you for your advice. i have seen the picture of fishes with velvet and ich but i dont know the other diseases how they look so please can you explain me if my molly gets those diseases then what will they look like?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.reefs.org/library/aquarium_net/0997/0997_2.html here. I think we misspelled it.

Try Columnaris


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

my friend's mollies got ich often


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

mollys are highly suseptible to ich. being brackish water fishes they do appreciate a lil salt in the water. Ich cant handle salt well and also, is your friend's tank cold? i;ve noticed an out break of ich in my tanks ONLY if the weather turns cold. when the weather is nice and warm i do not have an problem with ich. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ichthyophthirius_multifiliis

hope this helps.


----------

